# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  La CHE avanza en la puesta en carga del embalse de Lechago en Teruel

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...a-puesta-carga




> 09/12/2016
> *
> La CHE avanza en la puesta en carga del embalse de Lechago en Teruel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (11-dic-2016),Jonasino (10-dic-2016),Los terrines (10-dic-2016)

----------

